# Delrin Bushings



## moke (May 20, 2011)

I would like to make some Delrin sleeves and bushings.
First, is UHMW material the same thing or similar?
Second, if you have an alternative to Delrin, what is it?
Thanks in advance---


----------



## randyrls (May 20, 2011)

moke said:


> I would like to make some Delrin sleeves and bushings.
> First, is UHMW material the same thing or similar?
> Second, if you have an alternative to Delrin, what is it?
> Thanks in advance---




UHMW (Ultra High Molecular Weight) is not the same as delrin.  Acetal is a trade name for Delrin and it comes in a translucent white and colored (usually brown).

You can do a search on Wikipedia for more information than you would care to know.


----------



## BigShed (May 20, 2011)

randyrls said:


> moke said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to make some Delrin sleeves and bushings.
> ...



Delrin is the trade name for DuPonts' acetal or polyacetal resin. It has very different mechanical properties UHMW.

If looking for material to make bushes etc Delrin is far superior to UHMW, here in Oz it is available in natural (a whitish colour) and black.

It makes good BTC (between centres) finishing bushes as the CA does not adhere to to it as strongly as it would to metal.

Depending on what mechanical properties you are after, there is a range of engineering plastics available, but Delrin/acetal tends to be the one most readily available.


----------



## holmqer (May 20, 2011)

Delrin / acetal is much more easily machinable than UHMW


----------



## moke (May 21, 2011)

I googled Acetol 3/4" and checked out suppliers.  OMG, that is real money!!!  I found a 12x12 sheet for 100.00 and that was cheap!!  Different densities ranged up to 300.00!!!  

I have some friends that are just starting and I thought I might make them some bushings as a gift, and I would like to make some sleeves for my PSI Disc sanding jig, but I guess my friends are out and I am making sleeves from old ugly PR blanks!!

Thanks to those that gave advice...


----------



## LarryE (May 21, 2011)

I just bought Delrin from Tapp - 30 cents an inch for 3/4" rod - didn't think that was too bad - just finished bushings for Wall Street II's - turned out great.


----------



## moke (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Larry!! Can you please tell me the whole name of Tapp?


----------



## KenV (May 21, 2011)

Mike -- I suspect he is talking about Tap Plastics -- a west coast chain of plastics and such. 

OnLineMetals.com or SmallParts.com are sources I use for metals and plastics and other odd things.   

On Line metals will sell you a 3 foot stick for under $13 -- and that will make a heap of businings.


----------



## moke (May 21, 2011)

KenV said:


> Mike -- I suspect he is talking about Tap Plastics -- a west coast chain of plastics and such.
> 
> OnLineMetals.com or SmallParts.com are sources I use for metals and plastics and other odd things.
> 
> On Line metals will sell you a 3 foot stick for under $13 -- and that will make a heap of businings.


 

Awesome Ken---Just the info I was looking for!
Thanks


----------



## Timebandit (May 21, 2011)

Here is the cheapest place to find Delrin rod
http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/mepages/delrinrod.php

$2.30 per foot for 3/4 rod. Cant beat that


----------



## studioso (May 21, 2011)

I often use hpde, or high density polyethylene for bushing, sleeves etc. NOTHING will stick to it, it machines like butter, and it's very tough. I can't compare it to Delrin, since I've haven't ever used Delrin, but it works for me, and its very cheap.


----------



## hewunch (May 21, 2011)

Unless you are making gent or panache bushings 5/8 is all you need.


----------



## randyrls (May 22, 2011)

moke said:


> but I guess my friends are out and I am making sleeves from old ugly PR blanks!!
> 
> Thanks to those that gave advice...



Mike;  Why make sleeves from Acetal??  I usually use a more common cellulose compound (aka wood).  I make a 7mm tube and maple wood blank, then install on a mandrel, pad out to the end of the mandrel with more 7mm bushings and slide the target size bare brass tube over the 7mm bushings, and turn the blank down until the tube just fits over the blank.  Apply a coat of thin CA to the sleeve and WRITE THE PEN STYLE ON THE SLEEVE!!!!  DAMHIKT!


----------



## KenV (May 22, 2011)

Randy -- even better is to write or burn the pen style on the wooden bushing before the CA --

Been there and lost the script to friction.

7 mm tube is easy to get for sleeves


For "finishing bushings" --- plastics have the advantage that CA glue is reluctant to stick to them.  

I have found a glue that seems to work for those glue adverse plastics  -- Tech-Bond Solutions in Columbus Ohio  www.tech-bond.net   --  Spendy but for the short time I have been using it -- seems to hold UHMDPE together.


----------



## moke (May 23, 2011)

Great suggestions guys...I will make the sleeves from wood or old pr blanks.

Ken,
I just would feel right unless I had to shuffle through a bunch that don't fit first!!
No really, thanks--great idea


----------



## Dan_F (May 23, 2011)

Re: making sleeves --- wood will swell and shrink, not such a good candidate for sleeves, but Corian is great for this, and you can get scraps for free from shops that use it, and use different colors for the various sizes to avoid confusion. 

Dan


----------

